# Would it be possible to make a cube lube at home?



## jeromemak (Sep 1, 2014)

I think always buying lube cost many money,
Would it be possible to make it at home

I would like to know what thing i need when i make,
where to buy the things,how to make

Thx for answering 

Sorry that the English is too poor,because i am from hong kong


----------



## voidcuber (Sep 7, 2014)

you can research what goes into lube, then buy bulk from alibaba or some other whole sale site.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 7, 2014)

Milking the cow is always the best option.



Spoiler



That is how Maru does it.




Spoiler



Not really


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 7, 2014)

There's too many innuendos involved with lube, so I'm not even going to comment.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 7, 2014)

Just get a cube that doesn't require a lot of lube. For instance, I lubed my Shuangren once, when I got it at first, over a year ago. I've never lubed it again since...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 7, 2014)

Got any furniture polish lying around?


----------



## kubisto (Sep 8, 2014)

Buy a bottle of silicone differential oil. It's the same stuff as the expensive, re-branded cube lubes, but a lot cheaper and lasts longer. Most people buy weight 30k or 50k. 50k is very gummy, 30k is less gummy, I've never tried 10k but I believe it is almost like a liquid. Lower weight means it is less gummy and you need to re-apply more often.


----------



## aadencuber (Jun 18, 2019)

jeromemak said:


> I think always buying lube cost many money,
> Would it be possible to make it at home
> 
> I would like to know what thing i need when i make,
> ...



I live in Hong Kong too! I choose 30k silicone oil, as it's "lighter" Gan 356 air SM and it's not too expensive, and I found a small bottle of one in my house. I'm not sure if it's a common household product, so you might have to buy it.


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 18, 2019)

aadencuber said:


> I live in Hong Kong too! I choose 30k silicone oil, as it's "lighter" Gan 356 air SM and it's not too expensive, and I found a small bottle of one in my house. I'm not sure if it's a common household product, so you might have to buy it.



This is a topic from 2014 There's been a big evolution in terms of lubes on the market and our knowledge about them, it seems kinda fuitile to revive this topic now


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 18, 2019)

strakerak said:


> That is how Maru does it.


LoL


----------

